# '18 TT RS sport exhaust valve squeak



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Anybody else get a squeaking sound from the TT RS exhaust valves rotating? When I enable sport exhaust mode (sport exhaust) going to no throttle, as the valves close, I hear a slight squeak, then the same when getting on the throttle. It's quite annoying, and developed somewhere around 5000 miles.

I am just curious if anybody else has run into this/solved it before I lift the car and see if it's something I can fix or if I need to take it in. I don't have rattles or anything else that has been reported commonly with the exhaust valves so I am hoping a little high temp grease or something will sort it vs. playing Russian roulette with a new exhaust and Audi.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I've not seen anyone else report a squeaky flap. 

Maybe Audi have decreased the spindle to bearing clearance to try to stop the rattle!

Grease may be difficult to apply in the right area. Some Teflon spray perhaps?


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Mine are fine but I swear they dont stay open, it's like they open up to 3000rpm and then start to close - the exhuast note talis off up the rev range - I am imagining it?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

No, not imagining. Whether you have pressed the "Sport Exhaust" button or not the ECU still exerts some control over the exhaust flaps. Even just moving the gear selector between positions when stationary affects the flaps. :x


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

brittan said:


> No, not imagining. Whether you have pressed the "Sport Exhaust" button or not the ECU still exerts some control over the exhaust flaps. Even just moving the gear selector between positions when stationary affects the flaps. :x


Does anyone make a controller and remote so you can activate it yourself, I had one for my M4 and it was awesome.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I've not seen anything like that but I've not looked for such a controller either.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

If the system works the same as on the RS3 it should be possible to unplug a connector when the valves are open to keep them open at all times. (just like in the mk2 you could block the vacuum hose to keep the valves always open)


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

BlueMagic said:


> Mine are fine but I swear they dont stay open, it's like they open up to 3000rpm and then start to close - the exhuast note talis off up the rev range - I am imagining it?


That's how they work. Unfortunate, but true. That's why mine squeak when getting off gas and when getting back on, even though sport mode is enabled.

I'll take a gander underneath later since it sounds like a unique problem so far.


----------



## IF1960 (Jun 23, 2017)

BlueMagic said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > No, not imagining. Whether you have pressed the "Sport Exhaust" button or not the ECU still exerts some control over the exhaust flaps. Even just moving the gear selector between positions when stationary affects the flaps. :x
> ...


There is this 
https://www.active-sound.eu/en/audi/aud ... ction_ms=1

Have no experience with this though and looks exy ??


----------



## IF1960 (Jun 23, 2017)

2017 TTRS

No squeeks with mine but I do have a harsh Exhaust Rattle on cold start and when in standard mode a Buzzy type vibration noise appears to be coming from the Left side. I reckon its flaps related ?????

Car goes in for a couple of issues next week and I'll be getting it checked out


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

IF1960 said:


> 2017 TTRS
> 
> No squeeks with mine but I do have a harsh Exhaust Rattle on cold start and when in standard mode a Buzzy type vibration noise appears to be coming from the Left side. I reckon its flaps related ?????
> 
> Car goes in for a couple of issues next week and I'll be getting it checked out


Does the cold start rattle last for 30 seconds?

Does the buzzy type vibration happen after the cold start phase is complete?

Look at the flap area on the tail pipe. What does the flap spindle look like?


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I got the valve controller installed today - it wasn't cheap but I wanted more noise, it's f***ing brilliant.

Press the exhuast button once, flaps open and stay open, want them closed, press it again and they stay shut.

No more are they open, did they close, why has my exhaust gone quiet.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

BlueMagic said:


> I got the valve controller installed today - it wasn't cheap but I wanted more noise, it's f***ing brilliant.
> 
> Press the exhuast button once, flaps open and stay open, want them closed, press it again and they stay shut.
> 
> No more are they open, did they close, why has my exhaust gone quiet.


Is it the one as per the link above? Does seem steep for what it is, but if it solves the problem and this isn't something that can be coded in then it seems the only way to get it performing as desired.

Is there a difference between Sport mode before/after? Specifically in relation to the comment that it quietens off at tiger revs, like they start closing, if that's correct then I would expect this to keep it loud all the way to the redline


----------



## IF1960 (Jun 23, 2017)

brittan said:


> IF1960 said:
> 
> 
> > 2017 TTRS
> ...


Yes

Yes

And I'll have a look ... Thanks


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

ross_t_boss said:


> BlueMagic said:
> 
> 
> > I got the valve controller installed today - it wasn't cheap but I wanted more noise, it's f***ing brilliant.
> ...


Yes the one in the link.

You still get more pops and bangs with sport but volume wise, no different now.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

IF1960 said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > IF1960 said:
> ...


The cold start rattle is the result of the strategy to bring the cat up to working temperature more quickly. If you do a cold start with the bonnet up and lean carefully over the engine you will hear the rattle coming from the turbo/cat area.

That would appear to be the typical flap rattle.

Depending on your reply, you may have the original rear exhaust with the now superceded flap spindle design. A new rear exhaust has been available from around November 2017 with re-designed flap spindles. Take a picture of your flap spindle if you can.


----------



## IF1960 (Jun 23, 2017)

brittan said:


> The cold start rattle is the result of the strategy to bring the cat up to working temperature more quickly. If you do a cold start with the bonnet up and lean carefully over the engine you will hear the rattle coming from the turbo/cat area.
> 
> That would appear to be the typical flap rattle.
> 
> Depending on your reply, you may have the original rear exhaust with the now superceded flap spindle design. A new rear exhaust has been available from around November 2017 with re-designed flap spindles. Take a picture of your flap spindle if you can.


Seems I have the "old" 'Zorst .. New "upgraded" rear section comming Ex Germany .. Till then I drive dynamic/sport


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

IF1960 said:


> Seems I have the "old" 'Zorst .. New "upgraded" rear section comming Ex Germany .. Till then I drive dynamic/sport


I had the new rear exhaust fitted to mine earlier this month. No more flap rattle and no squeaks . . . . so far!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm waiting to hear from my local dealer for another replacement exhaust with the updated flap spindles.

However now I've had MRC map the car it no longer does the fuel-guzzling cat warm up cold start, just a less intensive and quieter 1100rpm idle for a bit that does not cause any rattle :lol:


----------



## IF1960 (Jun 23, 2017)

It's been a while ............. [smiley=zzz.gif] 
Replacement rear section of Sports exhaust fitted yesterday. 
Slow boat from the mother land or some other far flung continent delivering to Aus. I was advised the 'zorst was ex Germany and the brackets ex Singapore.. I reckon there has been excessive demand so "Stock not available"..

ALl good now ..No more rattle at start and no more Bee's in the boot at 2000 rpm 8)


----------

